
Exploring Neural Networks with Activation Atlases - runesoerensen
https://distill.pub/2019/activation-atlas/
======
runesoerensen
OpenAI ([https://blog.openai.com/introducing-activation-
atlases/](https://blog.openai.com/introducing-activation-atlases/)) and Google
AI ([https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/03/exploring-neural-
networks....](https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/03/exploring-neural-
networks.html)) also posted updates related to this release

